# Updated my Site



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey all just added a few more things to my site let me know what you think. I'm pretty much finished my dragons will just have to add a few pictures and expand a bit of information. 

Let me know what you think anyway.

http://keen4kritters.yolasite.com/


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 28, 2009)

nice netteds, im making a site 2, click on my name then view homepage 4 it. hey whats youre smallest dragon?


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 28, 2009)

your sites look good i have a few to in my signature


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> nice netteds, im making a site 2, click on my name then view homepage 4 it. hey whats youre smallest dragon?



Great Site BTW I stopped using freewebs and started using Yola because of the little adds at the top. But I must say i like your design a lot.
Smallest SVL dragon would be Tommy Round Head Dragon. But smallest TL dragon would be Mountain Dragon.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> your sites look good i have a few to in my signature



Great websites Love your forum very well set-out.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jun 28, 2009)

very neat site nice animals


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2009)

Good looking site mate. Very professional.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

thx for kind comments. Majority of site is pictures atm.


----------



## Jimmy007 (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job!
I really like your stories, makes you want to know more.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Jimmy007 said:


> Great job!
> I really like your stories, makes you want to know more.



lol I got a bit carried away with the tommies. But was just trying to raise awareness of the problems i encounted.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 28, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Great websites Love your forum very well set-out.


 
thanx i hope you joined it it kinda died a week after i finished it iv just been a bit busy to advertise it and same with the pet universe websit


----------



## Riley (Jun 28, 2009)

great site!


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 28, 2009)

Awsome website mate!!!
Thanks Tim.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> thanx i hope you joined it it kinda died a week after i finished it iv just been a bit busy to advertise it and same with the pet universe websit



Ima Member now. Pet universe must have taken ages to make. Do you would at a pet shop or just import a lot of stuff.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> great site mate! really good reading!
> maybe, well i thought, since you have such a good dragon collection and obviously know a fair bit about them you could make a separate page as to the care of certain species and how to go about looking after them etc? if someone knew to the hobby wants to know your site would be awesome for that and people would see that you are a good breeder/carer etc!
> and also maybe you could have a few pics of you shed and pits? and have things about up coming plans/purchases/hold backs etc????
> anyway thanks it was a good read! shame about the tommys though!
> ...



Thanks. Will be adding care sheets on each species page eventually. Most of my hold backs are picture on site though a few are out-dated. I'm about to import a few things from melbourne and getting some more reptiles from a local breeder. Lets just say im expanding into skinks and pythons Will get some pics up of my pits and shed. (just gotta clean em up)ATM gotta add 6 gecko species stay tuned....


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> ah sounds good mate! your on your way to becoming a Bloodie (only cause i cant use the y  )good reptile breeder!
> cant wait for the updates gonna be awesome!
> what skinks were you looking at keeping? i reckon the only ones that are "really" good are shingle backs (only some) and Egernias and a few of the water skink types cause not many people seem to have them so its nice to see people with em!
> ooo i really like this site its awesome!
> ...



Thx mate. Watch the sites for updates over the Next month or so.


----------



## bigi (Jun 28, 2009)

Good site Tyson, Very down to earth, without all that razamataz, and blowing your own trumpet. (Which yours does not) Its good to read without all the sales, and run of the mill hooha.I Would like to see more of your setups, enclosures and incubation teqniques when you get a chance.
Well done mate, she's a ripper
Bigi


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

bigi said:


> Good site Tyson, Very down to earth, without all that razamataz, and blowing your own trumpet. (Which yours does not) Its good to read without all the sales, and run of the mill hooha.I Would like to see more of your setups, enclosures and incubation teqniques when you get a chance.
> Well done mate, she's a ripper
> Bigi



Thanks mate.Will add an incubation page as well. I'll just put it on the list. Will another page of my set-ups etc..


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 28, 2009)

great site you've got mate i can see you've put a lot of effort into this. keep up the great work


----------



## warren63 (Jun 28, 2009)

Great site, well done !! i love those little dragons


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Thx Evrybody for your kind comments. I'm Going to go see if I can get some Half decent shots of my geckos.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Just finished taking some pics of my Male S.Swaini here they are:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

oops here they are: I love gecko Eyes


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 28, 2009)

Way out of focus but looks like he is sticking his toungue out. Soz thats all for tonight will do more tomorrow. I think im getting a cold.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 29, 2009)

how much do S.Swaini fetch for hatchies?


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 29, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Ima Member now. Pet universe must have taken ages to make. Do you would at a pet shop or just import a lot of stuff.


 
i bought the website of some one in the uk for $4 we jus put a hole bunch of new products on it but am trying to sort the menu out to make it easyer to navigate but if you go to the search and type in the type of animal you wont eg reptile and serch all the categorys ant all the reptile stuff will come up 

im trying to make it more australian frendly


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Way out of focus but looks like he is sticking his toungue out. Soz thats all for tonight will do more tomorrow. I think im getting a cold.



Depending on who you talk to between $150-$250.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 29, 2009)

I did some more work on mine. Not the best. Still has the guide words in it lol.
http://snakemadnes.webs
SUBSCRIBE!!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> I did some more work on mine. Not the best. Still has the guide words in it lol.
> http://snakemadnes.webs
> SUBSCRIBE!!




Not working for me? Page load error.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 29, 2009)

Damm it lol did it again.
SNAKEMADNESS - Home
PLZ SUBSCRIBE!!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Damm it lol did it again.
> SNAKEMADNESS - Home
> PLZ SUBSCRIBE!!




Nice set-up should be good when finished.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanx Man i like urs. I'll add it in the links section on mine. Can u add me?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Thanx Man i like urs. I'll add it in the links section on mine. Can u add me?



kk just one problem. I loops the personal information thing and the add new contacts thing.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Thanx Man i like urs. I'll add it in the links section on mine. Can u add me?



yea it wont let me subscribe...


----------



## imalizard (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the site W.T.BUY! It looks very professional, its well laid out and easy to read. The colour choice is good... it doesn't clash like many sites. The pictures are also very good, nice and clear!

Nice amount of information on the site too. Very glad you didn't go with freewebs! I just hate the templates they use. Out of all the sites made by 15yo and under, this has to be the best!

Snakemadness, maybe focus on a template that is more earthy/natural? A few spelling mistakes and grammar problems but that's easy to fix. Some pictures would be good too.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

imalizard said:


> Love the site W.T.BUY! It looks very professional, its well laid out and easy to read. The colour choice is good... it doesn't clash like many sites. The pictures are also very good, nice and clear!
> 
> Nice amount of information on the site too. Very glad you didn't go with freewebs! I just hate the templates they use. Out of all the sites made by 15yo and under, this has to be the best!
> 
> Snakemadness, maybe focus on a template that is more earthy/natural? A few spelling mistakes and grammar problems but that's easy to fix. Some pictures would be good too.


 

Thx mate glad so many people like it. My original design was good but i felt it had two much white.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea thanx I just made it in 5 mins.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

updated again... Just need a head shot of my thickie. I'm missing all my photo's from my other computer so will have to retake pictures of all my geckos.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol. I hate dat. Hey 8 members now


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Lol. I hate dat. Hey 8 members now



hate what?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

added scientific names.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Fixed spelling errors. Thx Andie


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, Mate in the Southern Leaf Tailed Gecko part it says "I you a peat substrate the is moistened one a week when sprayed." It should say "I use a peat substrate that is moistened once a week when sprayed".
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 29, 2009)

hey W.T.BUY i hope you dont mind but i thourght id add that you inspired me to do some up dates of my own onestoppets.myfreeforum.org :: Index i forgot how to change the template but i am working on that


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 29, 2009)

just fixed the template lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Hi, Mate in the Southern Leaf Tailed Gecko part it says "I you a peat substrate the is moistened one a week when sprayed." It should say "I use a peat substrate that is moistened once a week when sprayed".
> Thanks Tim.



Thanks mate just fixed.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> hey W.T.BUY i hope you don't mind but i thought id add that you inspired me to do some up dates of my own onestoppets.myfreeforum.org :: Index i forgot how to change the template but i am working on that



Yep i like it better now. Now we can buy/ trade / reptiles xD. Looks a lot better.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 29, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Yep i like it better now. Now we can buy/ trade / reptiles xD. Looks a lot better.


 

mate yours aint looking to bad ether lol you got some awsome pics on there


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> looking good wtbuy! cant wait for the pics of enclosures etc



yea most of my tanks are fairly basic used to keep animals happy and keep em healthy and breeding. So they ain't the most pretty around. Will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 29, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> mate yours aint looking to bad ether lol you got some awsome pics on there


 
Thx. After this breeding season I'll upgrade my camera. Only using a little Canon Power shot ATM. I already have heaps of cannon lenses for film camera's so will just have to buy a nice body and maby a few more macro lenses. Then I will be able to take some REAL photos


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 29, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Thx. After this breeding season I'll upgrade my camera. Only using a little Canon Power shot ATM. I already have heaps of cannon lenses for film camera's so will just have to buy a nice body and maby a few more macro lenses. Then I will be able to take some REAL photos


 
sounds like you got it sorted lol we are useing a canon power shot SX110 IS and it works grait


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> sounds like you got it sorted lol we are useing a canon power shot SX110 IS and it works grait



ATM im using Canon power shot SX100IS and a Canon power shot A470. They work great but I wanna take my photo's to the next level.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

Just added a bunch of new pics and a new section (set-ups) Let me know what you think.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 30, 2009)

It's looking better everyday mate, keep up the great work.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> It's looking better everyday mate, keep up the great work.
> Thanks Tim.



Yea it's coming together slowly but surely.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 30, 2009)

Not bad but I've noticed a lack of ultraviolet lighting on the dragons. Do you not offer it or regularly move all of your dragons outside?


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 30, 2009)

nice website!! live all the dragons! the netteds are so cute!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

Yawn Puts Flame suit on: xD




Rocket said:


> Not bad but I've noticed a lack of ultraviolet lighting on the dragons. Do you not offer it or regularly move all of your dragons outside?




Here had same convo before: 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/pics-of-my-set-ups-inside-shed-101820

Also read this: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/bluey-help-mbd-112268 
A quote from above link.


 JasonL





Jellybean Club
*Subscriber*
Join Date: Feb-06
Location: Hobbiton, Middle Earth.
Gender:




Posts: 6,323 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chelle* 

 
_Ok then...
If I am so ignorant... explain to me what heating has to do with it..._

I could go on for pages and pages on the issue as it's highly complex and I don't have all the answers but after keeping around 50 plus species of reptiles and amphibians, inc, various species of agamids, geckoes, skinks, monitors, turtles, frogs and snakes and breeding quite a few thousand animals, and spending the last 6 odd years raising mass amounts of various animals with and without UV, I can tell you without any doubt, that heating plays a huge part in calcium levels of reptiles and amphibians. And UV, although surely plays some part in helping the situation is far too heavily pushed (largely by manufactures and sellers of the products) as a total reason for calcium issues. Is it such a suprise that heat causes such issues, reptiles being cold blooded need it to survive, their whole system is designed around being heated, and it's something as keepers we often tend to overlook, largely due to lack of knowledge of a particular species and it habits and / or lack of knowledge of inner workings of reptiles themselves.

and this:


 JasonL




Jellybean Club
*Subscriber*
Join Date: Feb-06
Location: Hobbiton, Middle Earth.
Gender:




Posts: 6,323 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lollypop* 

 
_The UV comes in to play to enable them to be able to actually *absorb* the calcium that comes from their food - the heat alone doesn't do this.
Hope that clarifies things



_

Heat is the major player though, UV has some effect on all living things, some good, some bad, man made UV is really nothing like natural UV and p*ersonally I wouldn't be bothered using it anymore.* *Any reptile can be raised and bred without UV if you truely understand it's requirements, and any reptile can have metabolic bone or hypocalcemia problems if you don't, poor husbandry is the cause of most problems not that you didn't replace your UV globe at 6 months.* As for Bluetongues, they certainly don't need it. Dr Glenn Shea, a highly respected herpetologist, senior lecturer of Veterinary Science at Syd Uni who happened to do a PHD on BT's will tell you they don't need it.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 30, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> nice website!! live all the dragons! the netteds are so cute!



Thx. I love netteds one of my Favorites


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 1, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Not bad but I've noticed a lack of ultraviolet lighting on the dragons. Do you not offer it or regularly move all of your dragons outside?



So how many death/ problems have you had? Is There any scientific information you have to offer that isn't done by a lighting or reptile company you have to offer that proves that reptiles or in this case dragons Require U.V lighting through out their lives. All my dragon hatchlings that live in tubs are taken out on every sunny day and that will be the majority of the U.V they will recieve. They do however recieve sunlight that is filtered through perspex or glass and recieve dusted woodies every feed. This dust also contain D3. But I can assume it doesn't have much to do with growth rates... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-amphibians-and-other-herps-40/pogona-barbata-77098

Although I've allready had this same argument with various other members and with every thread I start it seems someone allways must comment on U.V when in fact they don't even know if they are rite. There are various other members hat feel the same way as me but most are either banned or feel no need to speak out any more.

At the end of the day My dragons are breeding and their are no defects or problems I've had nor from the people who bought the dragons off me. This is a free country and everybody is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 1, 2009)

No need to get so worked up, it was a simple question. I don't look at every single post you make as I couldn't care less, thats why I haven't seen any of your other comments regarding UV, I never knew it was a crime to question it. I don't understand what your problem is, I have never questioned your methods in a way as to indicate you are wrong or have little knowledge..... 

Good for you if you aren't having any problems, thats all you need to say. I have my own opinions on the issue but like you've said, its a free country so I'm choosing not to explain and make my opinions warranted by backing them up with scientific explanations.

Oh and for the record, i've had no problems or deaths in regards to heating and or lighting.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 5, 2009)

hey W.T.BUY you site is looking better 
iv also been busy working on my forum *no links please* Index[/url] just finished a server upgrade and i think it looks good


----------



## Kirby (Jul 5, 2009)

it looks like ive been replaced by a younger possibly more obnoxious version.... :O 

other then that, site looks great. although, my mountains looooved to climb, give them a bundle of thin branches and they're right up there perching under lights.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 5, 2009)

Kirby said:


> it looks like ive been replaced by a younger possibly more obnoxious version.... :O
> 
> other then that, site looks great. although, my mountains looooved to climb, give them a bundle of thin branches and they're right up there perching under lights.



Umm weren't you the one leeding the assult on me last time for not using U.V. I do admit I did over react a little but I thought it was going to break out into an all our war. Again... 

Hmm not sure about the mountain thing. Possible yyours mabye a slight location varient to mine and have adopted different behaviours. I.e Your are for denser bushland where they need to climb for sunlight.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 5, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> hey W.T.BUY you site is looking better
> iv also been busy working on my forum onestoppets.myfreeforum.org :: Index just finished a server upgrade and i think it looks good



Looking good your website seems to be getting a few people now.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking nice. I havent touched mine in a while.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 12, 2009)

Finished two pages: Mountain dragons and Jacky Dragons. Will still need to add more pics of course.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 13, 2009)

i also offered my mountain dragons a basking spot of 40C like any other dragon. its very important to offer a cool side tho. 

very little is really known about mountains, as few are kept in captivity compaired to other species, but the generalisation that they 'prefer' lower temperatures, is total fluff. yes, they are capable of being kept at room temperature, and surviving the blue mountains as far south as tasmania. but they doesnt mean they cant be offered warmer temperatures, all it would do is raise metabolism. they still are capable of choosing cooler temps within the enclosure. mine seemed to benefit from a little warmth. i did initially try using very little heat. it wasnt that smash hot for mine. 

same as climbing, have you offered branches? and heat from above in excess of 30C? you could try it, you might be suprised. 

From what (very little) Ive managed to source. the Tasmanian mountain dragon seem to have a thicker build, and as some have said. rather terrestrial. mine seemed to be very, very energetic, fast moving semi aborial and loved to run, chase food, climb and perch very high up. they are quite active and agile with some heat and space. 

worth a thought.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 22, 2009)

site updated: Keen4Kritters


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jul 22, 2009)

I keep my mountain dragons as the written set-up. I have tried various other set-ups but these seem to result in un-happy dragons. I did have a section of small branches but they were usuesed and to much food was hiding in them. When my dragons get above 35 degrees they seem to mouth gape alot and are always in to water bowl. I strongly believe that the dragon breed better in a cooler environment and have a far better feeding responce. Mine almost never get more then 30cm of the ground. 

Anyway these are just my person experiences on these great little dragons. 



Kirby said:


> i also offered my mountain dragons a basking spot of 40C like any other dragon. its very important to offer a cool side tho.
> 
> very little is really known about mountains, as few are kept in captivity compaired to other species, but the generalisation that they 'prefer' lower temperatures, is total fluff. yes, they are capable of being kept at room temperature, and surviving the blue mountains as far south as tasmania. but they doesnt mean they cant be offered warmer temperatures, all it would do is raise metabolism. they still are capable of choosing cooler temps within the enclosure. mine seemed to benefit from a little warmth. i did initially try using very little heat. it wasnt that smash hot for mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 8, 2009)

Updated my site. Let me know what you guys think. =)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

Updated again last night let me know what you think of the changes


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 19, 2009)

I want your Jacky Pair! But I has nowhere to put them


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 19, 2009)

tyson, how much editing permissions do you have with a yola site, can you edit that menu to the point of generating flash pop out menus?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> tyson, how much editing permissions do you have with a yola site, can you edit that menu to the point of generating flash pop out menus?




Its free ATM but I can pay $20 a year for more space (ATM I have 1 gb) and my own domain I.E www.keen4kritters.com Instead of Keen4Kritters


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

Great site site...but you did ask for some criticism and this is only minor from my point of view.

perhaps with licensing laws section...put something for other states...if you have time...you could link to each states DECC link....and dont keep using ATM all the time...good to change things around and say something like "currently". Finally the side bar on "New to Reptiles" needs to fit in as it is currently overlapping...Are you writing this in HTML or via a web designer tool?


But apart from that 9.5/10


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Great site site...but you did ask for some criticism and this is only minor from my point of view.
> 
> perhaps with licensing laws section...put something for other states...if you have time...you could link to each states DECC link....and dont keep using ATM all the time...good to change things around and say something like "currently". Finally the side bar on "New to Reptiles" needs to fit in as it is currently overlapping...Are you writing this in HTML or via a web designer tool?
> 
> ...



Thx mate I love a little criticism as It only makes my site better. Fixed New to Reptiles so it isn't overlapping. Will go back and edit out "ATM" later and will put in the other states licensing things later as well.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

Btw your missing 'care sheets' for the geckos *tear* lol i was looking for them


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Btw your missing 'care sheets' for the geckos *tear* lol i was looking for them




gotta update ill grab some pics tonight. should have some gecko hatching pics soon.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

You better *shakes fist* lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

btw im guessing your 'dragon' tub setup could work out the same for baby geckos ?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 19, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> btw im guessing your 'dragon' tub setup could work out the same for baby geckos ?



Works well for thick tails and bynoes but stuff that can climb need secure tube with lids I find the ones from the $2 dollar shop or similar (ones with coloured lids) work well will have to some pics of them.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

That would be great thanks !!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2009)

My friend is pimping my site. We will fix up the banners and stuff later check it out let me know what you think. Keen4Kritters


----------



## naledge (Oct 21, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Its free ATM but I can pay $20 a year for more space (ATM I have 1 gb) and my own domain I.E www.keen4kritters.com Instead of Keen4Kritters



Hmm... I wouldn't do that.
I can find you a discount code so you can get a .com domain for around $8/year AUD.

Also I own reseller hosting, so I can give you some hosting space for free if you want. No ads, unlimited space, unlimited bandwidth etc. although my hosting isn't the most reliable, so you might as well just stay with yours xD

Also, your site looks really nice. And informative, good work.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 21, 2009)

naledge said:


> Hmm... I wouldn't do that.
> I can find you a discount code so you can get a .com domain for around $8/year AUD.
> 
> Also I own reseller hosting, so I can give you some hosting space for free if you want. No ads, unlimited space, unlimited bandwidth etc. although my hosting isn't the most reliable, so you might as well just stay with yours xD
> ...




if I did that would I be able to transfer everything I have now on there?


----------



## naledge (Oct 21, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> if I did that would I be able to transfer everything I have now on there?



Yeah, if you have access to your site's files.
If not, I think my hosting has a built in site builder.

The server's not the best though, so sometimes it's a bit slow loading pages. But usually it's fine.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 21, 2009)

Exellent work,well done.
Nice camera work.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2009)

Got a slideshow widget now as well.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 22, 2009)

added a chat box as well.


----------



## jinin (Oct 22, 2009)

Woohoo 4th Poster in the chat box...!!I made a site a while ago too lol but i didnt get any1 2 visit it 8].


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 22, 2009)

it looks heaps different since the last time i checked!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 23, 2009)

ok. Many bugs fixed if you have any problems please let us know


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 24, 2009)

Homepage banner is up let me know what you think.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

edited once again.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 2, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> edited once again.


 i love your dp  iv seen that episode. ohh AAND ur website looks really professional! looks awesome.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> i love your dp  iv seen that episode. ohh AAND ur website looks really professional! looks awesome.



thx lol. Im so Ninja  Look Im Invis


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 7, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> thx lol. Im so Ninja  Look Im Invis


thats one of the FUNNIEST episodes apart from the world of warcraft one


----------

